# Penis Preference



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I feel bad about hijacking the 'Penis Love' thread so decided to start a fresh one.

This is aimed at the ladies on here and concerns their preference for circumcised or uncircumcised penises. 

Please lets NOT get into the debate whether circumcision is wrong, right, barbaric etc. It is fact that males are, and will continue to be circumcised. 

I was done aged 34...my wife suggested it and I went along with it - I had always wanted it done anyway. It was no big deal and personally I feel circumcised is better....hygiene wise, looks wise and sexual pleasure wise.

So, ladies....I know that what is important is how 'it' is used and that its the man it belongs to that is really important... But if you have had experience of both types, which did/do you prefer and why?....


----------



## colflu (Jun 12, 2012)

My husband is circumcised- its just so much better... A boyfriend I had a few years ago was not circumcised, can't say there's any difference when it comes to sex (for me personally). I just prefer the look of a circumcised penis to one that's not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## floxie (Jun 22, 2012)

I definitely prefer circumcised, I've only been with one non cut guy in my life and the look of it just really turned me off  I wasn't able to go through with "the act". He didn't seem to have any issues with hygiene etc though, which is good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Circumcised, because it looks better.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

I prefer circumsized...

Because :
-it looks better
-it smells better
-it tastes better 

It feels the same either way during sex.

Hubby is not, but I still love his penis.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

7737 , Sorry if I'm getting a little personal...but how was the pain factor and what was the "down time" after you got it done.

When your wife suggested it, were you offended at all?

I would love to ask my husband to get it done, but I don't want to make him feel in any way that what he has is not good enough for me.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ano - very little pain. No I wasn't offended as it had been in the back of my mind anyway...she just 'pushed' me the last bit.

About 3 weeks. I'll PM you.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

Circumcised is my preference based on looks alone. But penises are awesome in general


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

7737 said:


> Ano - very little pain. No I wasn't offended as it had been in the back of my mind anyway...she just 'pushed' me the last bit.
> 
> About 3 weeks. I'll PM you.


I tried to PM you but it says you aren't able to recieve messages.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ano - just sent you a PM. Should be able to receive..??
I'll check...


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ano - try now.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Both my hubbys haven't been done so I don't know the difference. I can't imagine it would matter one whit - I didn't marry them for their foreskin or lack therof.


----------



## PoloRolo (Jul 12, 2012)

I prefer circumcision mainly to hygiene issues. Also it's a little strange whenever you're giving a handjob if and when you've never encountered an uncut man before. The foreskin is a little confusing, I think. Lol, you don't get a clean "whack" at his wanker, so to speak. You can hurt him if you aren't cautious.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

7737 said:


> Ano - very little pain. No I wasn't offended as it had been in the back of my mind anyway...she just 'pushed' me the last bit.
> 
> About 3 weeks. I'll PM you.


The same here for me. My wife wanted me to do it. Like you, I also always wanted to have it done. I had major pain though by the third day or so when I started to get erections. Some of the stitches ripped through the skin and there was a lot of blood. 

All and all, if I were to decide to do it again, I would. I like it much better now.


----------



## Stephanie.Jackson (Jun 22, 2012)

Circumcised definitely. Every man I've been with has been circumcised. The one man I've touched who wasn't circumcised, I couldn't go through with it either. It really turned me off. It sounds so mean but I made an excuse and just left. I'm pretty sure we were just full of lust so it would have been just sex anyways.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's all about how well the person treats me who it's attached too. My exH is uncircumsized and I haven't knocked boots since. I never had any problems or complaints about it being uncircumcized.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't get why there would be any odor or uncleanliness with an uncirc'd penis??? Neither of my husbands had those problems.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I don't get why there would be any odor or uncleanliness with an uncirc'd penis??? Neither of my husbands had those problems.


Well, ummm, the foreskin can trap things under there if the fellow doesn't have good personal hygiene habits.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

jaharthur said:


> Well, ummm, the foreskin can trap things under there if the fellow doesn't have good personal hygiene habits.


Well, obviously, but it isn't that hard to keep clean.

Now I'm all paranoid that my two boys have issues with women because they aren't circumcised.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

PoloRolo said:


> I prefer circumcision mainly to hygiene issues. Also it's a little strange whenever you're giving a handjob if and when you've never encountered an uncut man before. The foreskin is a little confusing, I think. Lol, you don't get a clean "whack" at his wanker, so to speak. You can hurt him if you aren't cautious.



I have this hj issue with hubs. Even when I'm so careful sometimes I still hurt him.






Hope1964 said:


> I don't get why there would be any odor or uncleanliness with an uncirc'd penis??? Neither of my husbands had those problems.


You got lucky! Lol


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

I've had both, and I 100% prefer a circumsized penis. 

The ONE that was not, smelled like urine all the time, even after a shower. YUCK!!!!!!


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

I prefer my men to have penises 


(I've been with both cut and uncut and either is fine. Though I was with one that didn't have good hygiene and wasn't circ'd and it was gross, but then again I've been with many circ'd men who just had bad hygiene in general and that was gross too)


----------



## Little Bird (Jan 16, 2012)

Circumcised, definitely - for all the reasons listed already (look, taste, cleanliness, easier to play with lol)


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

ScaredandUnsure said:


> I prefer my men to have penises


Hehe!


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I think there must be a big difference between not circumcised penises.

I am not circumcised. When I am flaccid, you still see the head of my penis. There is just a bit of foreskin at the start of the head of it. The only time my foreskin covers the head of my penis is when there is shrinkage (cold water). I have never had an issue with cleanliness. 

When I am erect, the foreskin becomes tight. I don't think there would be any difference between an erect circumcised penis and an erect not circumcised penis.

I have seen guys in the shower (not that I was staring) who have a bunch more foreskin, covering the entire head of their penis when flaccid. Maybe when they get erect all the skin doesn't become tight.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just kidding. Although now I AM quite curious, because the two penises I have known were not very different. But it makes sense that there are a wide variety of them, circ'd or uncirc'd.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Boy, I don't know. This makes me think of all the guys who insist that their partners have to be shaved smooth as a 10 year old. I guess I just see nothing wrong with what nature gave us.

Yes, I'm circumcised--nobody asked me what I wanted. But I like my wife's red carpet. I did have a choice there.


----------



## Alexa.N (Aug 8, 2012)

I 100% prefer circumsized..



southern wife said:


> I've had both, and I 100% prefer a circumsized penis.
> 
> The ONE that was not, smelled like urine all the time, even after a shower. YUCK!!!!!!


^^^ exact same experience. Circumsized also feels better and looks better.


----------



## it is what it is (Jun 13, 2012)

Circumsized only for me, for all reasons already mentioned.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

SadSamIAm said:


> I think there must be a big difference between not circumcised penises.
> 
> I am not circumcised. When I am flaccid, you still see the head of my penis. There is just a bit of foreskin at the start of the head of it. The only time my foreskin covers the head of my penis is when there is shrinkage (cold water). I have never had an issue with cleanliness.
> 
> ...



Maybe you're a "show-er" and not a "grow-er"  

I prefer circumcised as well, just a personal thing I guess. Funny story though, my son was getting into the pre-teens and came to me asking what circumcised was. I explained it to him and he hugged me and thanked me for getting him circumcised when he was a baby. :rofl: My H is and I debated not having my son done but H wanted to and my Dad is not and he told me... do it for sure....


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

how would a hand job work? you can't get to the sensitive tip??


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome back Catherine! Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Google - foreskin coverage index. (NSFW!!!)

There is a lot of variance from guy to guy when it comes to "looks".

I have never been with an uncut guy. I like the look of circed better and I would be a little intimidated by an uncut guy. The penises on the index that are way on the end of the scale, like 8-10 range kind of turn me off. I just feel like I wouldn't know what to do with all the extra skin.

Also a big turn on for me is feeling the ridge of the head of his penis, and I would think if it was constantly covered by skin there would be less of that feeling for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> how would a hand job work? you can't get to the sensitive tip??


You sorta move the skin up and down with your hand during a hand job. Where as a circ'ed one its just you and the penis. No extra skin to move.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

Circ'd. I had my first BF that was circ'd, and when I met my h, I was horrified to see the uncirc'd deal. It did not smell good after one sweaty day. 
He subsequently got it cut, soooooooo much better.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

The flip side is that eventually as a man ages, the exposed head starts to lose it's sensitivity and then his woman may well start to complain because he takes "too long" to finish.
This I know for a fact.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

It will be interesting in 20 years to see how the trend changes on the comments about "circumcised look better" change. Women like that because that is what they've seen. Now less than 1/2 of boys get cut in the US, so the trend no doubt will change.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I may be wrong, but I suspect that in 20 years time more and more males will be circumcised...not for 'looks' or preference but because there is growing medical evidence that it is healthier.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

7737 said:


> I may be wrong, but I suspect that in 20 years time more and more males will be circumcised...not for 'looks' or preference but because there is growing medical evidence that it is healthier.


actually the medical evidence indicates the opposite.

and the board of pediatrics dosn't even address it staying nuteral for the most part. at least when my boys were born. 

and they always have the option to hack it off later if there is a problem....

it there for a reason I think its unfair to chop it off when there babys. they can decide for themselves.

JMHO.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Chilly - I respect your comments, but please lets not get into the rights or wrongs of infact circumcision. 

Circumcison is a fact of life and will continue to be...something we don't have to like or approve of but something we have to accept.

Thanks


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

7737 said:


> personally I feel circumcised is better....hygiene wise, looks wise and sexual pleasure wise.


I have only been with circumsized, so this is all I know... but I've read alot about the differences ....and I agree with your words above... this is why we had all 5 of our sons circumsized as well.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

7737 said:


> I may be wrong, but I suspect that in 20 years time more and more males will be circumcised...not for 'looks' or preference but because there is growing medical evidence that it is healthier.


I think this is contrary to the request you set out in the original post, and invited chillymorn's response.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Lone Ranger (Apr 15, 2012)

I think that if hygiene is of concern regarding this sort of thing, then I would be more worried about much larger issues tied into that. 

Its like tattoo's to me, or piercings. I'm not gonna talk against anybody doing it, its not my choice what they do with their body. For me however, when backed by medical evidence that it is healthier to leave it where it is, I am glad such a thing wasn't decided by my parents for me.

I also agree with jaharthur. 7737, you invite other peoples opinions when you give your own, that is how a forum works i believe


----------



## shoestrings (Aug 9, 2012)

I hate to admit it, but uncircumsized is just not attractive at all to me. I definitely prefer the look of circumsized.


----------



## Battle_Cats (Jun 28, 2012)

7737 said:


> Chilly - I respect your comments, but please lets not get into the rights or wrongs of infact circumcision.
> 
> Circumcison is a fact of life and will continue to be...something we don't have to like or approve of but something we have to accept.
> 
> Thanks


Really? Just a fact of life like female circumcision in the Middle East? Birth is a fact of life. Death is a fact of life. Circumcision is a debatable human endeavor.

And yes, I'm uncut. Haven't had a woman complain but my last didn't give BJs so who knows? Maybe she was afraid to say. If so, that was her problem but since we were together for 13 years, it couldn't have been that bad for her.

And, the hygienic problem with uncut penises is the potential build up of smegma (eeewwww) if you are not on top of the hygiene. But guess what? I've gone down on a woman on more than a few occasions to discover a "not so fresh" smegmatic experience as well. Face that situation! At least with a penis its out there before you're "face to face" so to speak. 

Personally, I can't help but think an uncut man with poor hygiene down there is not going to greatly benefit in that department simply by getting it cut.

Now don't get me wrong, if an ADULT chooses circumcision for his own happiness then fine but to do it for another is as demented as a woman getting breast implants just for her husband. As for having it done to babies or children that can't decide for themselves? Barbaric. I'll always be grateful to my parents for letting me own that choice over my body. Right? Or is that something women like to reserve for themselves "my body my choice*." *women only.

I have no problems with women having a preference. Doesn't bother me in the slightest. Some of the rationalizations though are pretty thin.


----------



## Battle_Cats (Jun 28, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> how would a hand job work? you can't get to the sensitive tip??


The head is exposed during an erection. That's the other part which I believe has been mentioned, circumcision removes that skin which cover the tip like a protector. However, the continuous exposure of the circumsized tip causes the skin to lose its sensitivity. This *can* create some sexual problems.

So, besides the whole hygiene thing, there is the issue of reduced sensitivity. Now, I would never know being uncut. A person circumcised at birth or during childhood would also not know. Men who chose circumcision in their adult years would be able to give us before and after experiences. This would be interesting.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

7737 said:


> Chilly - I respect your comments, but please lets not get into the rights or wrongs of infact circumcision.
> 
> Circumcison is a fact of life and will continue to be...something we don't have to like or approve of but something we have to accept.
> 
> Thanks


I accept that 1/2 of the boys in the US have their sexual organ mutilated without their consent because it is a tradition.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

7737 said:


> I feel bad about hijacking the 'Penis Love' thread so decided to start a fresh one.
> 
> This is aimed at the ladies on here and concerns their preference for circumcised or uncircumcised penises.
> 
> ...



There are many things wrong with the world...we are all entitled to our opinion and preferences. I started this thread with the above....It is fact that men (and in some cultures women) get circumcised and will no doubt continue to be for many centuries to come. 
If anyone wants to start a new thread about circumcision being barbaric etc then please feel free to do so.

This thread was started to find out which 'type' women preferred and why, NOT whether circumcision is right or wrong.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

:iagree:


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

7737 said:


> I may be wrong, but I suspect that in 20 years time more and more males will be circumcised...not for 'looks' or preference but because there is growing medical evidence that it is healthier.


So you only want people replying who agree with you then? 

My husband is uncircumcised. I love the way he looks, tastes and feels.

Infant circumcision is barbaric.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

And if I was the mother of sons, which I'm not, I would definitely not be getting them circumcised so that the kind of superficial women who are replying in this thread would self-select out of being in a relationship with them.

I'm shocked at this thread. I wonder if the same kind of responses would be acceptable if they were coming from men who preferred women who had had labiaplasty or breast implants.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Lyris - had you taken the trouble to read the opening post, which I have quoted above, you will read;
"So, ladies....I know that what is important is how 'it' is used and that its the man it belongs to that is really important... But if you have had experience of both types, which did/do you prefer and why?...."

All you needed to respond was;

"My husband is uncircumcised. I love the way he looks, tastes and feels."

May I also refer you to;

"If anyone wants to start a new thread about circumcision being barbaric etc then please feel free to do so."

So why don't you?


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

7737 said:


> Lyris - had you taken the trouble to read the opening post, which I have quoted above, you will read;
> "So, ladies....I know that what is important is how 'it' is used and that its the man it belongs to that is really important... But if you have had experience of both types, which did/do you prefer and why?...."
> 
> All you needed to respond was;
> ...


Because I don't want to. And because you have no authority over what I or anyone else chooses to post. Public forum, etc etc.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

7737 said:


> I may be wrong, but I suspect that in 20 years time more and more males will be circumcised...not for 'looks' or preference but because there is growing medical evidence that it is healthier.


I don't mean to ruin the intent of your thread about what women prefer in penis type. but I felt that your statment of "growing medical evidence that it is healthier " left the door open for my comments. as I feel that there is the exact oppisite.

cheers 

the the board of american pediatrics don't even recomend the practice.
(I just checked)


----------



## EnglishWife (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi from the land of the Olympic games!! lympic1:

I've been reading posts all over TAM for a couple of weeks but decided to register to respond to this.

I've been with my husband for four years (married 2). He was uncircumcised....we had good sex! Screwed like rabbits! I love him and all he is.
He had (I'll try not to be too graphic) too much foreskin. When he got an erection the skin didnt retract. If I pulled it back and left it it just slipped back over the head. It didnt bother me so much.

When we had sex and I was very 'moist' there wasnt enough friction for his skin to roll backwards and forwards, so his head never came into contact with my insides. If I put my hand down and held the base of his penis pulling the skin back he suddenly rocketed to cloud 9!

He decided to get circumcised just under a years ago. It isnt common here in England and as it was not a medical requirement we had to pay for it ourselves.

The difference for both of us is fantastic! I love the way his bare head stands proud when he is erect! I love everything about it even more than I used to and when he is inside me it feels awesome, just how it should do.
One slight drawback (no pun intended!) is that there is now virtually no skin to move up and down when giving him a HJ...so I give him a BJ instead!! :smthumbup:

Thats why I prefer my husband circumcised!

And Lyris....lighten up a bit!


----------



## Lone Ranger (Apr 15, 2012)

7737 said:


> Please lets NOT get into the debate whether circumcision is wrong, right, barbaric etc. It is fact that males are, and will continue to be circumcised.


And then...



7737 said:


> I may be wrong, but I suspect that in 20 years time more and more males will be circumcised...not for 'looks' or preference *but because there is growing medical evidence that it is healthier.*


You asked that this thread remain neutral to whether it was better / healthier / right / wrong. Then you go and pull this.

Not only are you spreading misinformation, but you seem to think it is OK to set ground rules for a thread under your own terms, and then break them because it suits your personal opinion or position. No, sorry.

I wouldn't have barked up and I doubt the others who have also spoken out against it would have done so if you followed your own ground rules.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

OK...I hear you...I live in Africa where there IS growing medical evidence that it is healthier because it appears to reduce incidents of HIV/AIDS.

Even tribes that have traditionally NEVER circumcised are now doing it.

But yes...I take your point. I'll back out gracefully now.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

7737 said:


> OK...I hear you...I live in Africa where there IS growing medical evidence that it is healthier because it appears to reduce incidents of HIV/AIDS.
> 
> Even tribes that have traditionally NEVER circumcised are now doing it.
> 
> But yes...I take your point. I'll back out gracefully now.


yes in africa where the aids risk is very high and they apparently are promiscus . this would be a good idea.


----------



## Lone Ranger (Apr 15, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> yes in africa where the aids risk is very high and they apparently are promiscus . this would be a good idea.


This was a bit below the belt.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

as long as he knows how to use it,i don't care either way anymore.i prefer to make my relationship choices more on whether or not he's a good person and makes me feel loved.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

LR - sorry I had to respond to the above...even though some may think I am hijacking my own thread - again.

Do you live in Africa? I do, and what Chillymorn says about promiscuity is quite correct...
Many tribes in Africa believe it is quite acceptable for a man to have 5+ wives and a couple of grilfriends. Fact.

HIV and AIDS is rife in Africa - fact. Why? Because traditionally is it was (still is) acceptable for men to have multiple wifes and they did not (many still do not) believe in contraception.

The more children a man fathers the more people (income) there is to look after him in his old age. There is NO welfare state in Africa.

One way of trying to atleast have some control on the AIDS epidemic is to actively encourage circumcision because it would appear to help in reducing transmission of the HIV virus.


----------



## Lone Ranger (Apr 15, 2012)

7737 said:


> LR - sorry I had to respond to the above...even though some may think I am hijacking my own thread - again.
> 
> Do you live in Africa? I do, and what Chillymorn says about promiscuity is quite correct...
> Many tribes in Africa believe it is quite acceptable for a man to have 5+ wives and a couple of grilfriends. Fact.
> ...


I could see this as a step in the right direction then. However the context is very different here in the EU or USA.

Ontopic:

I am not cut myself. During my teen years I flirted with the idea, but as I live in England, like a poster before me, it is not a common thing over here and I decided not to go a long with it.

My wife has never shown any issues with it, however this could be because we are both each others first sexual partners. So I am not sure what exactly the above represents.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

to me it doesn't matter which as long as the person who owns the genitals had the opportunity to make an informed, intelligent choice for him or herself (including folks who may have been born with both sets of genitalia here - I have a friend who was and they removed the clitoris and the vagina at birth; turns out he believed all his life he should be a woman and at 40 had a sex change and couldn't be happier.) 

otherwise - my opinion - it should be strictly illegal to remove body parts from people unable to consent. and if I and several largish groups in the USA have anything to say about it, someday it will be. we are certainly working hard in that direction.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

"One way of trying to atleast have some control on the AIDS epidemic is to actively encourage circumcision because it would appear to help in reducing transmission of the HIV virus."

This is false. The only thing that helps control AIDS is CONDOMS. Every study that has been done is biased towards finding a something, anything to justify the existence of circumcision. That is all I am going to say on this topic - review the data for yourself. 

Insofar as Africa: there has been a rampant rumor for the past 10-15 years that if you have sex with a virgin, you will be free of Aids. So grown men rape children with abandon. 

I'd equate the rumor that circumcision prevents AIDS with the sex with a virgin rumor. Patent nonsense.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> It will be interesting in 20 years to see how the trend changes on the comments about "circumcised look better" change. Women like that because that is what they've seen. Now less than 1/2 of boys get cut in the US, so the trend no doubt will change.


:iagree:

A lot of people fail to realize that everything is relative.
A lot of women posters prefer that cut look because it is what they are accustomed to in the USA.

But in countries outside of the USA,and Muslim countries.
Circumcision is not a big thing.
Circumcision is basically a religious thing.

Loking at global stats, only 1/3 of men are cut, and 70% of that 1/3 live in Muslim countries.

All they have to do is search the web.

"...Circumcision is most prevalent in the Muslim world (near-universal), parts of Southeast Asia and of Africa, the United States, the Philippines, Israel, and South Korea. It is relatively rare in Europe, parts of Southern Africa, and most of Asia and Oceania. In Latin America, prevalence is universally low....." 

Prevalence of circumcision - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

"A lot of women posters prefer that cut look because it is what they are accustomed to in the USA."

Just keeping this a bit real: The above statement is true because babies, who are unable to consent, have parts of their bodies removed at birth by people who ought to know better and should be providing full information to parents but do not. 

Parents are in this circumstance in a lot of ways just as unwilling victims as their babies. 

If the medical establishment will not voluntarily stop ignoring their oaths to "do no harm", at some point we will get enough momentum behind us to forcibly stop them. 

At that point, circumcision will become just another elective procedure CHOSEN only by adults, like boob jobs and liposuction. Just as it should be.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Family and Parenting Forum - 'Are we right to interfere if we think its right'.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I like my husband's botched circ. 1/2 a foreskin it seems. Good for gliding...always looks nice.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

At the end of the day I think these threads turn into debate because there is a largish contingent of us on either side of the issue who are very, very emotional, defensive and vehement about INFANT circumcision and situations where problems are trying to be found that fit the "circumcision" cure. 

If it's really necessary to have circumcision threads - If they would be framed as "adult view of circumcised adults" and STAY AWAY from bringing in controversial topics like AIDS in sub-saharan Africa and what % of men in the USA are circ'd and why - yada yada - you may have a chance to have a productive conversation without debate taking over. 

I am morally and ethically very opposed to infant circ and the attempted application of circ as a cure from everything from teen acne to AIDS in Africa (i.e. convincing the uninformed that there are enough facts to justify it.) Therefore when "facts" or "data" that I know to be false facts (from my close personal analysis and long-time interest in the topic) are posted I am compelled to REBUT. 

I'm sorry but you can't have your cake and eat it too: Post at the outset that you're asking the question about Adults and their status, meanwhile asking for "no debate" - then follow up later in the thread by stating facts and data that are known to be controversial. That is a call-out to people like me and I think you know that. So please, for everyone's sake either make this a debate thread or stop with the false facts so I can unsubscribe


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

Family and Parenting Forum - 'Are we right to interfere if we think its right'

7737: you are stirring my pot and you know it. I don't come here to debate infant circumcision. This is a SEX and MARRIAGE forum. I am here because I am interested in SEX and MARRIAGE  

I have lots better places to debate infant circumcision where I have a chance to influence change. I am done debating the topic one on one with parents and people I don't know. 

Thanks for pointing me in the direction of your new thread but no thank you. Have a great day.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Relatively back on topic:

It saddens me to think that women may be judging my boys and 'tossing them aside' simply because they have a foreskin, without even bothering to find out if they are in fact 'smelly' or whatever. Although, as another poster pointed out, perhaps that's for the best - they don't want to marry those women anyway


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

The funny thing is,
When I was a teen, the first time I ever heard about cunnilingus, I was like NO WAY!
Why would a man put his mouth there!
I used to tell myself that I would never do it because beneath all those folds of flesh, would be lots bacteria!
I thought it would smell bad,full of urine and whatever.

That was until I read that a woman's vagina is actually cleaner than her mouth.....
Plus I realized that " normal " clean women take extra special care with their hygiene.....

I now love giving it!

My point is, if a man is uncut and his penis smells even after a bath,
Then he needs to check up on his hygiene or health.

After all, would you shave papillae off your tongue because your breath smells? 
No.
But the papillae [ the tiny bumps on your tongue ] traps bacteria that makes your breath stinky.
The solution is proper oral hygiene.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

@That_girl: your husband is so lucky to have a bit of his FS left. does he know he can "regrow" the remainder if he wants to? you never know!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope1964 said:


> Relatively back on topic:
> 
> It saddens me to think that women may be judging my boys and 'tossing them aside' simply because they have a foreskin, without even bothering to find out if they are in fact 'smelly' or whatever. Although, as another poster pointed out, perhaps that's for the best - they don't want to marry those women anyway


yep I want my boys to marry open minded people.
and thinking men with foreskin are icky or what not isn't very open minded.


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> It's all about how well the person treats me who it's attached too. My exH is uncircumsized and *I haven't knocked boots since.* I never had any problems or complaints about it being uncircumcized.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Really Jellybean? Why?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

EnglishWife said:


> One slight drawback (no pun intended!) is that there is now virtually no skin to move up and down when giving him a HJ


Only verifying for me that the reason it is done is to _try_ and reduce the amount teen boys masturbate since it makes it much more difficult without lubricant.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

7737 said:


> This thread was started to find out which 'type' women preferred and why, NOT whether circumcision is right or wrong.


This board is nice enough to provide the ability to edit or delete your posts.

This thread did not go into the debate until *YOU* took it there and *KEPT* going there. Want people to not make it a debate? Go back and delete your post where you took it into a debate, delete your posts where you continued to argue about the debate, and *STOP* posting more debates and then people aren't going to argue with you and you'll get what you originally asked.

If you don't I and others will presume that this is a debate, and you're likely to find your thread locked, moved or deleted.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm cut. No loss of sensation, although how would I know since I was a baby when the circumcision happened. I might be in the minority but I pretty much have sensations in my penis all the time. Kind of like the feelings you would get when you approach climax. They are just there. Maybe I'm like the women I saw in discovery channel that had to masturbate twenty times a day because otherwise it took over their mind and body and they couldn't think clearly. I guess it does help keep me happy though since I'm 'edging' the majority of the day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AwwSnail (Jul 22, 2012)

I prefer un'circ .... it looks perfectly fine as it is. When he is erect, I can see his perfect penis head and all of its glory. 

He showers regularly and he has no issues with his hygiene. BJs are not an issue in the least. Maybe its an individual personal issue if others are not smelling quite right!? 

It feels way better to me, but perhaps its a combination of other factors as far as why he feels so amazing...


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

EnglishWife said:


> The difference for both of us is fantastic! I love the way his bare head stands proud when he is erect! I love everything about it even more than I used to and when he is inside me it feels awesome, just how it should do.
> One slight drawback (no pun intended!) is that there is now virtually no skin to move up and down when giving him a HJ...so I give him a BJ instead!! :smthumbup:
> 
> Thats why I prefer my husband circumcised!
> ...


No. Why should I? Am I making you uncomfortable?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Alexa.N said:


> I 100% prefer circumsized..
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ exact same experience. Circumsized also feels better and looks better.


100% agree! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mommie0203071012 (Aug 13, 2012)

well, i have only been sexually active with 2 partners. One of who i am married 2. My EXBF is long gone 13 years ago.....and both were circ'd So i can't say which preference i would enjoy more. Been with my DH for 13 years (i datated him right after i dumped my exbf's sorry ass) out of those 13 married for 12


----------



## WEDDING_PLANNER1964 (Aug 14, 2012)

I must say I am quite surprised at the people claiming that they prefer cut penises due to "hygiene" .. what a red herring. Let me ask you, are you likely to have a sexual encounter with someone whom has poor hygiene? 

That being said, I prefer a circumcised vagina, just from an aesthetic point of view.


----------



## EnglishWife (Aug 10, 2012)

1964 - In my earlier post I explained that my husband was cut a year ago and why. So I have first hand 'adult' experience of both.

Hygiene was no issue for my husband or I...we both shower (and wash EVERYWHERE!) on a daily and sometimes twice daily basis. 

Even just a couple of hours after showering if we got amourous and I pulled his foreskin back, that 'smell' was already there. I'm not saying it was obnoxious or repulsive, but there was certainly a smell....I can think of nicer smells...like brewing coffee or freshly baked bread!
I would ask my husband to go and wash it...its respect. If I knew he would go down on me, I would do the same.

Since he was circumcised there is no 'smell' atall. If I give him a BJ in the evening (8+ hours after he showered) there is no need for him to wash his c0ck!

Which smells worse; a pair of feet that have been couped up in shoes and socks all day or a pair of feet that have been in 'open air' sandals all day?


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I am circumcised, but the doctor left a good deal of skin, so much so that it almost negates my circumcision. I look uncut visually, and even while erect I sometimes have to pull the skin back to fully reveal my head. And it's wonderful. It keeps my penis head from becoming desensitized, a typical condition for men with exposed heads, which increases my sensitivity to the nerves there. There are a lot of benefits to having foreskin in tact, and I am actually really glad my parent's attempt to have me cut failed.

My wife adores my ****, so I suppose it's all working out for me.



7737 said:


> So, ladies....I know that what is important is how 'it' is used and that its the man it belongs to that is really important... But if you have had experience of both types, which did/do you prefer and why?....


You're asking this question on a site with posters mostly from the United States. Of course the vast majority of women on this site are going to prefer an uncut penis, as that's the penis image that we're all programmed here to think of as "normal", and thus desirable and "right". So if a woman in this country comes across a man who is in his natural state, a good deal of women are just not going to find that as attractive as a cut dong, if they are able to find it attractive at all.

The fact of the matter however is that 4/5 of the men in the world are not circumcised. Billions of women sleep with uncircumcised lovers, and that is their norm, their vision of an attractive, normal penis. Ask them this same question and you'll get radically different responses. The vast majority of women in this world have never even seen a cut penis, just as most US women haven't seen an uncut one.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

John wayne bobbit has a cut penis!

Oh thats a different kind of cut penis!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> *John wayne bobbit has a cut penis!*
> 
> Oh thats a different kind of cut penis!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Thanks for the laugh Chilly !


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

interesting article

Pediatricians Decide Boys Are Better Off Circumcised Than Not : Shots - Health Blog : NPR



> "The health benefits of male circumcision include a drop in the risk of urinary tract infection in the first year of life by up to 90 percent," she says.
> 
> But there's a much bigger reason to do it, Blank said. Circumcised males are far less likely to get infected with a long list of sexually transmitted diseases.
> 
> ...


----------



## landon33 (Jul 13, 2012)

Why not just wait until the person is old enough to decide for himself. 

Easier to chop it off than it is to get it back.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

CAN WE PLEASE STOP TALKING ABOUT INFANT CIRCUMCISION ON THIS BOARD? 

I do not care about adult circumcision topics but I get very very offended / stressed / wanked off about Infant Circumcision. 

Thank you.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

mina said:


> CAN WE PLEASE STOP TALKING ABOUT INFANT CIRCUMCISION ON THIS BOARD?
> 
> I do not care about adult circumcision topics but I get very very offended / stressed / wanked off about Infant Circumcision.
> 
> Thank you.


Why don't you just stop reading them?? Not trying to be an azz...I dont read all the threads here...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

infant circumcision can be discussed maturely and debated with without personal attacks


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

this is not the place for it, it is OFF TOPIC. I have already flagged your post and I ask, very respectfully, that you stop. thank you.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

7737 said:


> I feel bad about hijacking the 'Penis Love' thread so decided to start a fresh one.
> 
> This is aimed at the ladies on here and concerns their preference for circumcised or uncircumcised penises.
> 
> ...


I am not a fan, at all, of uncircumcised penises. Could not/ would not have sex with an uncircumcised man. I can't even watch porn with uncircumcised men. I don't have children but if I did have a son I believe it would be unfair of me not to have him circumcised.

I think everyone has the right to be attracted/ not attracted to whatever they like. I may also be biased as I have never had sex with an uncut man and declined when the oppurunity has presented itself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

mina said:


> this is not the place for it, it is OFF TOPIC. I have already flagged your post and I ask, very respectfully, that you stop. thank you.


off topic? really? we're talking about how circumcision is looked upon by women and how that effects our decisions as parents and future parents on whether or not to circumcise our boys. The article gives actual health reasons to whether or not it should be done.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

mina said:


> this is not the place for it, it is OFF TOPIC. I have already flagged your post and I ask, very respectfully, that you stop. thank you.


sure flag it, I have no problem with that, and if the mods deem it off topic then I will abide by their decision


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

All my boys were circumsized..(at birth) I was under the impression os was my husband it was just the "right thing to do for them"..It wasnt "religious"..

I noticed with the last..one born in 96...it "wasnt the same more skin was left to the point I guess durign healing the loose skin left "adhered" to the penis and they had to basically rip it off..(pulling it back)..

It was done the same way with my grandson..


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

mina said:


> this is not the place for it, it is OFF TOPIC. I have already flagged your post and I ask, very respectfully, that you stop. thank you.


Go ahead..flag away....this tells the mods that you are doing it for spite....


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

What Im saying is I think they can mess it up..and take TOO much off...I think the "trend" is like a modified one..they leave more on dont cut it s tight..and despite the complicatiosn I described with my last I think its a great alternative..Still the child has to be taught to "pull back " the skin to keep it clean....SO WHAT look at all the layers cracks and crevices a woman has to deal with ????

Takign off "too much" of the skin can leave a man with having "too tight" feeling" with erections and even painful..

I think going in between is a good option ..


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh my God..I am missing the drama?Should I not talk about infant boys being circumsized?


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

This is not a debate board for infant circumcision.

If this is what this board is going to condone and allow then I will remove my membership. 

I do not want to be part of any circumcision debates nor do I want to see them on any board that I am part of. If this topic is allowed here, then I am done. 

Do what you like, it's your board too. I'll check back in a few days. if you all are still going at it, I am out.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

sorry you feel that way, I do believe it is an important part of talking about the pros and cons of circumcision, especially since we are talking about preferences of appearance


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

All penis's are different there are some uncircumcised penis don't look uncircumsized when erect others always have a "hood" erect or not erect.

I agree circumsized is usually cleaner.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

mina said:


> This is not a debate board for infant circumcision.
> 
> If this is what this board is going to condone and allow then I will remove my membership.
> 
> ...


Parents of new born males are faced with everyday..

Why you would retreat I have no idea..


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

mina said:


> This is not a debate board for infant circumcision.
> 
> If this is what this board is going to condone and allow then I will remove my membership.
> 
> ...


This board is open for debate on many issues, circumcision being one of them. It's been debated many times and many parents have serious questions about whether it should be done or not, pros, cons, risks either way..... Sorry you feel that way. Good luck.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm....I think the OP should be the one to decide what is relevant to their thread...they did specify that they didn't want this to be a debate about circumcision, so perhaps we should respect that request and keep to the topic of the thread? 

As for my preference...I have only had one sexual partner. He's now my husband, and he is circumcised.


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

Let me say that visually im not attracted to white men's penises at all.... But uncircumcised penises on white men is definitely less creepy looking to me. On darker skin tones where the penis isnt reddish and painful looking i dont mind cut or uncut. My hubs is natural and im perfectly happy... But his sensitivity is really extreme and it can be annoying sometimes...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

White mens penises... creepy? Lol first time I heard THAT before....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

nandosbella said:


> *Let me say that visually im not attracted to white men's penises at all.... *But uncircumcised penises on white men is definitely less creepy looking to me. On darker skin tones where the penis isnt reddish and painful looking i dont mind cut or uncut. My hubs is natural and im perfectly happy... But his sensitivity is really extreme and it can be annoying sometimes...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Funny you should say that because I have said that same thing of black men's before but to be honest the ones I have seen were on porn so.....LOL but this is why there are so many different men and women of all colors shapes and sizes so that we all may find something we like.


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

it looks so painful when they turn red!! ahhh! Creepy! I dont mind the look of black men's penises usually... But they start looking crazy when they are two toned.... And thank god youre right.... Theres something for everybody!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

mina said:


> This is not a debate board for infant circumcision.
> 
> If this is what this board is going to condone and allow then I will remove my membership.
> 
> ...


I can honestly say... it will still be going on. There have been other threads on this board regarding circumcision, specifically infant circumcision...even since you joined. Sorry the topic offends you. Good luck finding a board where the topic never comes up.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

...My husband is white and his penis has never turned red before...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Gaia said:


> White mens penises... creepy? Lol first time I heard THAT before....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hmmm... I don't find my white husband's circumcised penis creepy.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Everytime I think of an uncut penis, I immediatley think of a naked mole rat. :/









I actually had this convo with a lady friend and she resoundingly favoured a cut penis. Both because of the look and the hygiene. Nevertheless, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## ObjectOfAffection (Jul 12, 2012)

I've been with a couple circumcised and a couple not - I very much prefer uncircumcised. 

I have had some issues in the past with pain during sex, but when I'm with an uncut man I have no problems. It's a much more pleasurable experience all around for me. Also, I've not experienced any problems with smell or taste (and I love giving oral so I'm down there frequently).


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> interesting article
> 
> Pediatricians Decide Boys Are Better Off Circumcised Than Not : Shots - Health Blog : NPR


Ok, AR.

I have read the article, as well as some others linked to it.
If the basis of the study was to prove that circumcision helps prevent these STI's, then what needs to be done is get the figures for other countries that do NOT practise cutting at birth.

Countries like Austrailia & New Zealand , the rate of STI's are low compared to the USA. 

http://www.avert.org/std-statistics.htm

It should be noted also that in New Zealand , very few males are circumcised at birth.

The rise and fall of circumcision in New Zealand

Food for thought.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> interesting article
> 
> Pediatricians Decide Boys Are Better Off Circumcised Than Not : Shots - Health Blog : NPR





> It drops the risk of human papillomavirus [HPV], herpes virus and other infectious genital ulcers," she says.
> 
> It also reduces the chances that men will spread HPV to their wives and girlfriends, protecting them from getting cervical cancer.
> 
> "We've reviewed the data and, you know, we have gone through them with a fine-tooth comb, and the data are pretty convincing," she says.


How about give the boy the vaccine that *eliminates* the risk of HPV instead of mutilating his pecker to _reduce_ the risk.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

mina said:


> This is not a debate board for infant circumcision.
> 
> If this is what this board is going to condone and allow then I will remove my membership.
> 
> ...


What is that saying about a screen door and your backside?

The thread has been here 1-1/2 months. The original poster got upset already, when _he was the one that turned it into a debate._ One more person going into a tizzy isn't going to make it disappear.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> Hmm....I think the OP should be the one to decide what is relevant to their thread...they did specify that they didn't want this to be a debate about circumcision, so perhaps we should respect that request and keep to the topic of the thread?
> 
> As for my preference...I have only had one sexual partner. He's now my husband, and he is circumcised.


Then perhaps the OP shouldn't have been the very first person to turn it into a pro-vs.-con debate. I suggested to the OP many pages back that if he wants to dial the thread back he should go back and delete his own posts.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> It should be noted also that in New Zealand , very few males are circumcised at birth.
> 
> The rise and fall of circumcision in New Zealand
> 
> Food for thought.


We need to get a few more NZ women on here then to talk about how funny cut ones look...


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

aribabe said:


> I am not a fan, at all, of uncircumcised penises. Could not/ would not have sex with an uncircumcised man. I can't even watch porn with uncircumcised men. I don't have children but if I did have a son I believe it would be unfair of me not to have him circumcised.
> 
> I think everyone has the right to be attracted/ not attracted to whatever they like. I may also be biased as I have never had sex with an uncut man and declined when the oppurunity has presented itself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is such a weird post. You wouldn't have your son circumcised because * you* aren't sexually attracted to uncircumcised penises? So it's unfair? 

I make decisions for my daughters by taking into consideration their health, risk to their well being and their own rights as human beings. I don't dye their hair blonde, or organise eyelash implants or, I don't know, put them on crash diets so that they'll be more attractive to some narrow section of a close-minded population.


----------



## ozwang (Aug 11, 2011)

Im not circumsized, my wifes never had a problem with it.

Anyone who claims there are hygene issues relating to guys with uncut willies are kidding themselves. As a small child I was taught to roll the skin back and clean, as part of the daily bath schedule. No big deal at all. Another with smell, visual problems or anything like that obviously dont wash properly and perhaps should get hygene classes instead of circumcisions.

IMO the daily 'clean ritual' in the shower is one of the funnest parts of the day :smthumbup:

There are ZERO, let me repeat.....ZERO health reasons to have a boy circumsized....if they clean their body properly (daily) like any normal male should.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

Lyris said:


> This is such a weird post. You wouldn't have your son circumcised because * you* aren't sexually attracted to uncircumcised penises? So it's unfair?
> 
> I make decisions for my daughters by taking into consideration their health, risk to their well being and their own rights as human beings. I don't dye their hair blonde, or organise eyelash implants or, I don't know, put them on crash diets so that they'll be more attractive to some narrow section of a close-minded population.


Yes, and honestly, a great majority of american women are not attracted to uncircumcised penises. I want to give my son, if I ever have one, the best possible chance with women. And those women are not "close-minded" because they are turned off by foreskin. I am turned off by "pale" men, I don't think that makes me close minded, it just is what it is. Men aren't called close minded for being turned off by obese women, or masculine looking women. Maybe, as being uncut becomes more normal or standard, the general views and acceptableness of it will change. But in the interim, I would do what I feel would make my son most comfortable in intimate situations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

aribabe said:


> Yes, and honestly, a great majority of american women are not attracted to uncircumcised penises


That should be interesting in a few years if it really is "a great majority." Where you aware that the circumcision rate has dropped under 50%?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

aribabe said:


> Yes, and honestly, a great majority of american women are not attracted to uncircumcised penises.


Men in Africa prefer circumcised women.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I can say, I am glad I was after I was born. Doubt I could get myself to do that as an adult.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh man, I'm on a roll:smthumbup:



aribabe said:


> Yes, and honestly, a great majority of american women are not attracted to uncircumcised penises.


Would you tolerate for a moment men expressing a preference in women's genitals - and imposing that preference on their baby daughters?


----------



## mrcow (Jan 27, 2010)

7737 said:


> OK...I hear you...I live in Africa where there IS growing medical evidence that it is healthier because it appears to reduce incidents of HIV/AIDS.
> 
> Even tribes that have traditionally NEVER circumcised are now doing it.
> 
> But yes...I take your point. I'll back out gracefully now.


So far I was just reading the thread contemplating on the fact that if I'd need to find a wife in the states, the list of potential candidates would be short(er) because of me being uncut and planning to stay that way, but this HIV/AIDS statement sounds strange at least.. What would the physiology behind that? How a viral infection, transferred through bodily fluids, become contained due to the lack of foreskin?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

ozwang said:


> Im not circumsized, my wifes never had a problem with it.
> 
> *Anyone who claims there are hygene issues relating to guys with uncut willies are kidding themselves. As a small child I was taught to roll the skin back and clean, as part of the daily bath schedule. No big deal at all. Another with smell, visual problems or anything like that obviously dont wash properly and perhaps should get hygene classes instead of circumcisions.*
> 
> ...


:iagree:
Well the Aussie has spoken.
Anyone who disagrees may need to do a comparative analysis of STI and HPV rates in both Australia and the USA.
Australia is way lower than the USA, and the USA is the leader in circumcision.
The question is therefore , does cutting the foreskin really lower the risk of a male transferring any STI to a female? Or is it that a lack of proper hygiene increases the risk of infection?
The latter has been known to be a FACT for decades. The former has just been " discovered..."

I was also taught as a young boy exactly HOW TO CLEAN MYSELF.
It was drilled into us by our parents, and they would check us after a shower. If they found anything down there , we had to head right back into the shower. Even in school, PROPER HYGIENE was taught.

At college level, we were taught that after sexual intercourse, we should wash ourselves again, especially if we had unprotected sex.

The key is proper education and PROPER HYGIENE.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> That should be interesting in a few years if it really is "a great majority." Where you aware that the circumcision rate has dropped under 50%?


Countries are starting to ban the civic practice of male circumcision at birth..Its a good thing..The choice of IF you want your body mutilated or not MUST be left up to the person who owns that pecker..


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

This is a bit weird. I've just found what I think is the first post by the OP and it is - the same as this one. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/21921-cut-not-cut-question.html#post256667.

I'm now feeling really sad for the OP. I can't believe his wife pressured him into getting circumcised, implying that he'd get more sex and then totally reneged, according to other posts he's made on the topic.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Okay, I've just read through that thread and it makes no sense. The OP says in the first post he was circumcised in his mid 30s. He then comes back at the end of the thread to announce he's just had it done, is nearly healed, hiss wife loves it and everyone should get it done. 


First post, from February 2011



> I guess this question is aimed at both men and women and concerns adult circumcision.
> 
> in my mid-30's I was 'cut'. I always wanted to be... What pushed me was my wife saying that the reason she never went near 'me' was because I smelt..!
> Are there any husbands or wives out there that have experienced both? Do you find it cleaner and less smelly? (I found that even afew minutes after a good wash there is still 'that' slight smell).
> ...


And then, from April 2011;



> I'm back!
> All I can say is that if you are a man who's foreskin does not retract when erect, then get circumcised!
> 
> I am about 95% healed now....I love my new ****, my wife loves it too! It looks far better and more sexy, doesn't have 'that' smell, feels nicer....it just feels so 'right'!
> ...


Actually, looking again, the first post was edited in February of this year. Still seems odd to me. Why the proselytizing?


----------



## mrcow (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't see any issue w/ this. 02/11: "in my mid-30's I was 'cut'" - which could well mean, that he was just recently cut, 04/11 - just healed (2 months.. don''t know how long it usually takes), and the beginning of this particular thread: that the OP was cut at 34 - sort of mid-30's (making him 35-36 by now, depending on BDay). the only thing that comes into my mind could be that the OP deep inside is not entirely happy w/ the decision for one reason or another. but that's a separate discussion then.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

geek down said:


> Countries are starting to ban the civic practice of male circumcision at birth..Its a good thing..The choice of IF you want your body mutilated or not MUST be left up to the person who owns that pecker..


I would not want to have had to make that choice myself, because I never would have had it done as an adult. But I am glad it is done. 
When I was younger and I first learned that some boys had a flap of skin they had to pull back so the could pee, I thought it was the weirdest thing ever.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

geek down said:


> Countries are starting to ban the civic practice of male circumcision at birth..Its a good thing..The choice of IF you want your body mutilated or not MUST be left up to the person who owns that pecker..


I think Germany just did, and Norway is considering it.


----------



## RECHTSANWALT (Oct 5, 2011)

7737 said:


> I may be wrong, but I suspect that in 20 years time more and more males will be circumcised...not for 'looks' or preference but because there is growing medical evidence that it is healthier.


health benefits are dubious. I really can't say for sure if more males will be circ'd due to the change in demographics that will take place. 

If my woman doesn't like my foreskin, it is her loss. God intended man to be that way, He knows best!


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

Tried both, prefer uncircumcised. Looks more natural and I think it's what I'm more used to. The first time seeing a circumcised guy was like 'woah big purple helmet coming right at me'. Put a beanie on that thing dude...


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

gbrad said:


> I would not want to have had to make that choice myself, because I never would have had it done as an adult.


Then that would have been your choice...It should have been your choice.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Cut at birth and damn glad I was.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

mrcow said:


> I don't see any issue w/ this. 02/11: "in my mid-30's I was 'cut'" - which could well mean, that he was just recently cut, 04/11 - just healed (2 months.. don''t know how long it usually takes), and the beginning of this particular thread: that the OP was cut at 34 - sort of mid-30's (making him 35-36 by now, depending on BDay). the only thing that comes into my mind could be that the OP deep inside is not entirely happy w/ the decision for one reason or another. but that's a separate discussion then.


Except that on page 2 he says he's 42 and he also clearly states he's just had it done. It doesn't add up.


----------



## therigger (Aug 28, 2012)

For all the uncut, uncircumcised lads, I have to weigh in. 

I am 36 and uncircumcised. I have my full intact foreskin and wouldn't part with it. 

According to about 99% of women posting to this thread, they prefer the circumcised penis for a whole host of reasons. I asked my girl what she thought about it, and she told me that she has seen both and It really doesn't matter. Was she telling the truth? I'll never know.

Being involved in sports and a regular gym goer, (locker rooms, showers, etc) I have to say that, as an observation, (not as a homosexual thing), 80-90% of guys my age or younger are uncircumcised. When our little guy was born, I asked the pediatrician about circumcision. Both my girlfiend and the doc looked at me as if to say "why would you get that done?" The doc also told me that it was an unnecessary procedure that wasn't routinely done anymore.

So, do all us uncircumcised guys have unattractive, smelly, uncomfortable penises? I'd like to know, because if that was the case none of us would get laid, married, or satisfy a woman.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Jane_Doe said:


> Tried both, prefer uncircumcised. Looks more natural and I think it's what I'm more used to. The first time seeing a circumcised guy was like 'woah big purple helmet coming right at me'. Put a beanie on that thing dude...


:lol:


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> How about give the boy the vaccine that *eliminates* the risk of HPV instead of mutilating his pecker to _reduce_ the risk.


If you're talking about Gardasil, it doesn't eliminate anything and is also highly controversial. I would never advise my boys or my daughter to get it, ever.

Maybe that's a whole nother thread


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> If you're talking about Gardasil, it doesn't eliminate anything and is also highly controversial. I would never advise my boys or my daughter to get it, ever.
> 
> Maybe that's a whole nother thread


It eliminates the risk from the two most common strains of cancer-inducing HPV. It is not highly controversial everywhere, only in conservative, religious areas which are afraid of anything that might make sex less scary for people.

I'm in Australia, and it's just not an issue here. My girls will have it whe they reach puberty.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Lyris said:


> It eliminates the risk from the two most common strains of cancer-inducing HPV. It is not highly controversial everywhere, only in conservative, religious areas which are afraid of anything that might make sex less scary for people.
> 
> I'm in Australia, and it's just not an issue here. My girls will have it whe they reach puberty.


Well, that's fine for your girls. My daughter won't be getting it. One of my sister's was given the option for her daughter and she declined as well. And yes, she reads up on all of these things too. My other sister, I believe, has decided the same.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Lyris said:


> It eliminates the risk from the two most common strains of cancer-inducing HPV. It is not highly controversial everywhere, only in conservative, religious areas which are afraid of anything that might make sex less scary for people.
> 
> I'm in Australia, and it's just not an issue here. My girls will have it whe they reach puberty.


I'm not gonna get into a debate about it here. I will just agree to totally disagree with you. And point out that if anything I'm a hippy, not religious, conservative, or the least bit afraid of sex!!!


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> If you're talking about Gardasil, it doesn't eliminate anything and is also highly controversial. I would never advise my boys or my daughter to get it, ever.
> 
> Maybe that's a whole nother thread


You're a very smart woman. I was given two of the gardisil shots out of the 3 and was unable to receive the last because of the severe reaction I had. This was not an allergic reaction either, I was basically paralyzed for two weeks and placed in a wheelchair, my bladder has never been the same either. Don't give your daughters that drug. I would do anything to change getting those shots. Drug side effects are real, not listed just for the fun of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> If you're talking about Gardasil, it doesn't eliminate anything and is also highly controversial. I would never advise my boys or my daughter to get it, ever.
> 
> Maybe that's a whole nother thread


Its only contraversial because certain people can't get over the fact that its transferee by sex....it doesn't matter to them that women's lives will be saved....oh no...its just about teaching abstinence only and not protecting and informing our young ladies...


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

geek down said:


> Its only contraversial because certain people can't get over the fact that its transferee by sex....it doesn't matter to them that women's lives will be saved....oh no...its just about teaching abstinence only and not protecting and informing our young ladies...


The controversy I am talking about has nothing to do with sex, it has to do with vaccine reactions.

I gave my daughter a condom when she wanted to lose her virginity


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Lyris is right. After I read her posts, I did a little digging of my own. This person is clearly lying:




*02-16-2011, 03:40 AM*
_Last edited by 7737; 02-10-2012 at 08:33 AM._


7737 said:


> I guess this question is aimed at both men and women and concerns adult circumcision.
> 
> *in my mid-30's I was 'cut'.* I always wanted to be... What pushed me was my wife saying that the reason she never went near 'me' was because I smelt..!


*02-17-2011, 02:36 AM*
_Last edited by 7737; 02-10-2012 at 08:35 AM._


7737 said:


> I find the sensation being cut far far better!


*03-11-2011, 04:21 AM*


7737 said:


> Been away for awhile....whilst I was away I had it done! Am now 'cut' a 'roundhead', 'skinless'! It was done about a week ago under a general. I opted for a full 'high, loose' option. All went well. I have dissolvable stictches and it all looks a bit sore! Doesn't feel sore though....the only time it hurts is when I get an erection but bringing my legs up and into the 'foetal position' relieves the 'strain'. Am looking forward to using my new toy in a few weeks time!!!


*04-16-2011, 02:43 AM*


7737 said:


> Afew days ago I started a general discussion thread on circumcision, *having recently been done myself.*


Now note the shifting age:

*02-25-2011, 07:05 AM*
_Last edited by 7737; 02-10-2012 at 08:37 AM._


7737 said:


> Mommy22 - been married 15 years, both *aged 42.*


In a thread that had NOTHING to do with circumcision, entitled "What's your Recovery Time" they wrote the following:

*02-07-2012, 04:14 AM*


7737 said:


> *I'm 47* and in a sexless marriage - maybe once a month 'duty' sex if I am lucky.
> Could I go on for a second round if given the chance....Yes probably but after about 30 mins and with direct stimulation...
> 
> Circumcision? :smthumbup:


*05-18-2012, 09:59 AM
*


7737 said:


> *I'm 46....*I guess if I was married to a 'normal' person I would like sex...


*08-03-2012, 02:07 AM*


7737 said:


> FIRE FIRE!! ABANDON SHIP! Hahahahahaha!!
> 
> And there was me thinking for the* past 45 years *that a 'Blow Job' was when you really messed your job up....like 'you really blew your chances there didn't you'...
> 
> No I know. Thanks.



Clearly this person is pulling legs. Apparently they had their circumcision done in their mid-30's, but said last year, in an identical thread, AND again in a thread addressed to the MODS, that they JUST had it done.

They were 42 years old in 2011, but aged 5 years by the time February 2012 rolled around, but de-aged to 46 by May 2012, and apparently this month they're 45. Who said Benjamin Button was only a movie?


Something isn't right...


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

Lol, this is like sherlock holmes detective agnecy or something. Awesome. Maybe he has a time machine... I do 



jaquen said:


> Lyris is right. After I read her posts, I did a little digging of my own. This person is clearly lying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Lyris is right. After I read her posts, I did a little digging of my own. This person is clearly lying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SORAS.... clearly, it has spilled over into real life.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

geek down said:


> Then that would have been your choice...It should have been your choice.


No, looking at the two possible choices, I am glad I have this one. My choice could have been that I wanted it done, but there is no way, I would have gotten it done as an adult. You have to force me to go to the doctor for anything, getting me to voluntarily have a doctor look at my junk, especially for something that doesn't HAVE to be done, not going to happen.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

aribabe said:


> You're a very smart woman. I was given two of the gardisil shots out of the 3 and was unable to receive the last because of the severe reaction I had. This was not an allergic reaction either, I was basically paralyzed for two weeks and placed in a wheelchair, my bladder has never been the same either. Don't give your daughters that drug. I would do anything to change getting those shots. Drug side effects are real, not listed just for the fun of it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Remember though, not everyone has the same side effects. Most all drugs have some potential side effects. My wife had those shots done. It was necessary that she did.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Hope1964 said:


> The controversy I am talking about has nothing to do with sex, it has to do with vaccine reactions.
> 
> I gave my daughter a condom when she wanted to lose her virginity


How old was she when you did this?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> The controversy I am talking about has nothing to do with sex, it has to do with vaccine reactions.
> 
> I gave my daughter a condom when she wanted to lose her virginity


Condoms aren't particularly good at stopping HPV. That's why it is so prevalent. 

Guardasil just came out when our oldest daughter hit 13 and we held off to see if complications came up. Seeing that there aren't many, we'll probably be suggesting it to her soon and let her make the call. Even if a woman is only with her husband, I'd suggest my daughter get it because of the risk of either his past or his loyalty.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd rather risk the very small chance of adverse reaction to a vaccine than the quite significant increased risk of cervical cancer. Condoms don't protect well against HPV. In the end it will be up to my daughters anyway, but I will be advising them to get the vaccination. 

And it looks like the OP is some kind of pro-circumcision troll. Can't say I've run across one of those before.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

My message is going to be a bit off topic and for that I apologize. 

I have been thinking over the past few months since I found this board whether or not I should be here. Truthfully I think my DH, who is a very private person, would be upset, hurt and probably angry that I was here sharing anything about our personal life with strangers, albeit anonymously. 

When I recently found myself clearing my browsing history and clicking off this page when he came into the room, I recognized the red flags that I read so much about here on TAM. 

Then when this thread came up, I was pushed/forced to step away. This is good for me. Having a thread about infant circumcision on a Sex and Marriage forum is as though a thread about "Pedophilia: should we or shouldn't we?" was sitting out here with people calmly and disconnectedly discussing it like it were no big deal. I am compelled to read, respond, rebut and debate. I simply cannot help myself - I feel that strongly negative about it (yes, I think it should be ILLEGAL.) 

I realize that my feelings about the topic are not shared or appreciated by many people and they might even feel offended by my saying so and for that I am sorry. I am no more able to control my feelings about infant circumcision than I am to control how you feel about my telling you this. 

In short I thank you all for the short time that I have been here, it's been informative and enjoyable. I had no idea that such a resource existed. If I felt that I needed advice or help or things were going south in my relationship (they are actually on an upward trend right now, since we found our "red pill" solution!) I'd love to come back and avail myself of your collective wealth of knowledge. 

In the meanwhile I am going to be staying off the forum and use the time to get my work done for which I am being paid by my employer  There are not many of you with whom I have corresponded and so most of you won't miss me. Still, I wish you all good luck and I hope you find what you are looking for here.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

mina said:


> My message is going to be a bit off topic and for that I apologize.
> 
> I have been thinking over the past few months since I found this board whether or not I should be here. Truthfully I think my DH, who is a very private person, would be upset, hurt and probably angry that I was here sharing anything about our personal life with strangers, albeit anonymously.
> 
> ...


Yes, clearly you need to step back. If a discussion about whether to snip off a piece of skin, or not, equates in your mind to whether we should condone adults f***ing children, or not, suggests that there are issues inside of you that nobody here can even begin to address.

I remember you. You've done some wonderful posts about pleasing your husband, and used some pretty clever, and spot on, horse analogies in your discussions. This board needs MORE women to speak form the perspective of women actually interested in male sexuality, honoring that, and helping offer satisfaction, but clearly the emotional upset TAM is bringing to you far outweighs our need for that perspective.

Be well. Enjoy your marriage.


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

I say no to teh choppa.

let a man decide for his own if he wants his foreskin cut off. I chose for my son and I regret it.


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

for guys. Ive been trying this for a few weeks and have noticed considered increase in girth for my penis.. MAYBE some for length but perhaps not. girth went from 5.5" to 6" in three weeks. Stretches, jelqing, bending...
Penis Gym - Get the Penis YOU WANT is where I found the info. Anyone else try it longterm? I only just started so cant say that it works longterm for sure.. looks promising so far though.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

HappyHubby said:


> for guys. Ive been trying this for a few weeks and have noticed considered increase in girth for my penis.. MAYBE some for length but perhaps not. girth went from 5.5" to 6" in three weeks. Stretches, jelqing, bending...
> Penis Gym - Get the Penis YOU WANT is where I found the info. Anyone else try it longterm? I only just started so cant say that it works longterm for sure.. looks promising so far though.


That's a common gain for prepubescent boys.


----------

